
The Tesla Autopilot Crash Victim Was Apparently Watching a Movie When He Died - ilamont
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2016/07/01/tesla_autopilot_crash_victim_joshua_brown_was_watching_a_movie_when_he_died.html
======
burnitdown
Trust but verify. "Autopilot" mode still needs a functional human brain to
verify its actions.

~~~
jakeogh
Relying on computers to drive will make people worse drivers. Computers are
not even close to intelligently handling the corner cases on the road. What if
a big inflated fake car balloon is blown into the road? Emergency brake and
get rear ended? For all the computer knows, it's a solid object.

Horrible idea all around. When are we going to start hearing about the
"optional" remote kill-switches?

